# Winter Driving? Snow Tires?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I have a full set of Nokian Hakka R snows sitting in the basement. They let the car get through the 2 heavy snows we got this past winter just fine. The car went with no drama. Having the traction control off button really turn the TC off was handy on a couple of occasions where spinning the tires was necessary to get started uphill. 

What area are you in?


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I live in Northern Ohio, so we get socked pretty good with a "normal" winter. Especially along Lake Erie.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I had the same concerns, been driving 4x4 trucks for as long as I can remember. Took a new job about a year ago, 50 miles each way. I really couldn't justify the cost of the commute in my H3, so I bought a Cruze. I bought a set of Blizzak's for the winter, we only had a couple real storms but I was amazed at how well it did even in several inches of snow on roads that had not been plowed yet. It left me feeling quite confident about being able to get home even in a bad storm, of course if the snow's up over the bumper you're still gonna need a shovel. Once I was able to plow through a small stretch of unplowed parking lot with 10 inches of snow, I'd guess about 15 feet till I got to the part that was plowed. When I looked at the car and the parking lot I didn't think I was going to make it to to plowed part without a fight, but it actually went fairly easily through the deep snow, very impressed with the Blizzak's


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

I have an Eco, and put Blizzaks on it. It was OK until the snow gets deep. The car turns into a sled and won't go anywhere with bumper deep snow. The Blizzaks definitely work, I was able to travel fine on semi-plowed roads when other cars were doing the "windshield wiper" up hills. Glad I kept the Tahoe for big storms, though.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

I had Blizzaks on my HHR SS, very impressived. When the snow get heavy and the roads get slushy, they did great. But the chin spoiler on that car was much lower than the Cruze and I was plowing snow a lot. 

Now I just have to decide between an LTZ or 2LT. I should get an Eco for the milage, but I think some of the extra creature comforts of the LTZ is worth more than saving 4mpg


----------

